# Car Insurance



## gibspain (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi

I've recently moved to Spain and I'm working in Gibraltar and Im trying to sort out car insurance, I've got a few quotes from Linea Directa, Liberty Seguros, Ibex and Abbeygate but before I buy I just want to know if anyone has insurance with any of these and what they are like to deal with? The quotes vary a bit but as I don't speak Spanish I want to make sure I've got a company that is easy to deal with if there are problems!

If anyone has any experience with any or can reccomend a good Insurance company I'd be greatful of any advice!!

Thank You!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Gary at Ibex. I was very impressed indeed 618 548 579 based in Sotogrande I think. Talked me through everything and gave me what I wanted and NOT what the others tried to sell me. As you say BIG difference - from 1200 euros to 475 approx. As you see, worth a few calls.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Linea Directa for me!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm with Mapfre, but they are not the cheapest for sure


----------



## Joddle (Jan 24, 2009)

*Car insurance Spain*



gibspain said:


> Hi
> 
> I've recently moved to Spain and I'm working in Gibraltar and Im trying to sort out car insurance, I've got a few quotes from Linea Directa, Liberty Seguros, Ibex and Abbeygate but before I buy I just want to know if anyone has insurance with any of these and what they are like to deal with? The quotes vary a bit but as I don't speak Spanish I want to make sure I've got a company that is easy to deal with if there are problems!
> 
> ...


I have used Abbygate and continue to do so - no problems at all and very helpfull with dual language documents


----------



## Joddle (Jan 24, 2009)

I am getting VERY conflicting information from insurance companies and from the local police relating to the need to insure and off the road car in Valencia Province.

The situation is that a friend has a spanish plated car locked in his garage in Javea. His insurance company insists he has to reinsure the car each year even though it has not been used for over a year and is unlikely to be used for a further 12 months.

I contacted my own insurance company who say there is no such requirement to reinsure in these circumstances.

I also contacted the local police this morning who said that there is no need to insure the car in these circumstances and furthermore he could even save on the tax by declaring the vehicle is off the road.

OK so who is right? and does an insurance company have the right to insist on insurance being paid with the implied threat of "legal action" if this is not done?

I am sure there must be a system which allows cars to be taken off the road just as in the UK but it does not seem at all clear exactly what the legal requirements are - after all even the insurance companies themselves seemingly can't agree!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Classic - A typical Spanish situation! 

I would be inclined to go along with what the PL say but the ONLY true arbiter and the only organisation whose opinion matters is tráfico in Alicante. Then, as with all things Spanish, it could depend on who you get to speak to ...... and your will to live. I know becuase I have just got a Spanish plated car "legal" when all the paperwork was stolen (but no denunica made to the police) with the non-resident owner who was not on the padrón not able to send her original passport from India. Two gestors said it was impossible, two "specialists" messed around with it for 3/4 months and eventually a friend of a friend "helped" the process and the rest of the papeleo fell into place. 

Good Luck


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Linea Directa for me too! I've insured all my vehicles with them in Spain for 6 years; they will ALWAYS undercut other companies and if your Spanish is a little rusty, they also have English speaking staff.

HTH


----------



## Joddle (Jan 24, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Classic - A typical Spanish situation!
> 
> I would be inclined to go along with what the PL say but the ONLY true arbiter and the only organisation whose opinion matters is tráfico in Alicante. Then, as with all things Spanish, it could depend on who you get to speak to ...... and your will to live. I know becuase I have just got a Spanish plated car "legal" when all the paperwork was stolen (but no denunica made to the police) with the non-resident owner who was not on the padrón not able to send her original passport from India. Two gestors said it was impossible, two "specialists" messed around with it for 3/4 months and eventually a friend of a friend "helped" the process and the rest of the papeleo fell into place.
> 
> Good Luck


I agree with the above but what I am wantitng to know is about instances of Insurance companies insisting cover is required. As far as I can tell they are saying that if your car gets stolen or used by someone and is then involved in an incident the owner is still liable and so that is why there is a need for insurance cover. 

However - they are saying this is a legal requirement - and if that is true there must be some legislation which can be quoted to back this up - BUT I cant find any reference to such legislation anywhere - not can my local police.

Our views on the situation are therefore basically irrelevant - no matter how logical they may be and the only thing that really matters is the reality.

So there we have it - the questions must therefore be :-
1) Is it or is it not a legal requirement to have such insurance? 

2) If not is it legal for insurance companies to say to clients they have to take out such insurance? 

3) If you have already paid for such insurance is there any redress one can take against such action which caused you to cough up for something you did not actually need?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Joddle said:


> The situation is that a friend has a spanish plated car locked in his garage in Javea. His insurance company insists he has to reinsure the car each year even though it has not been used for over a year and is unlikely to be used for a further 12 months.


According to my police colleagues - legally any vehicle REGISTERED for use on the road MUST have THIRD PARTY insurance. 

If it's NOT insured by anybody THIS DOES flag on Traficos application used by the police and GC (I've just had to reinstall it for them). If it was stolen and used - you as the registerred owner could be held liable as having "allowed" an uninsured vehicle on the road - accident or not!. 

The solution they've suggested is go to trafico and deregister it "for purposes of transit within the EU". As such you retain the number and can reregister again when you need it. They recommend that if this is done that the plates are removed on a vehicle NOT under daily vigilance. As an aside I hope it's being TAXED every year too - or he may well get hit for arrears. This is afaics like the SORN process in the UK.


----------



## Joddle (Jan 24, 2009)

chris(madrid) said:


> According to my police colleagues - legally any vehicle REGISTERED for use on the road MUST have THIRD PARTY insurance.
> 
> If it's NOT insured by anybody THIS DOES flag on Traficos application used by the police and GC (I've just had to reinstall it for them). If it was stolen and used - you as the registerred owner could be held liable as having "allowed" an uninsured vehicle on the road - accident or not!.
> 
> The solution they've suggested is go to trafico and deregister it "for purposes of transit within the EU". As such you retain the number and can reregister again when you need it. They recommend that if this is done that the plates are removed on a vehicle NOT under daily vigilance. As an aside I hope it's being TAXED every year too - or he may well get hit for arrears. This is afaics like the SORN process in the UK.


Many thanks for what seems to be the definative answer - I can now pass on this information to my friend - BTW the verhicle is taxed so at the moment is perfectly legal. I expect he will do as you suggest and deregister it soon. Again thanks.


----------

